
Don't blame performance on language, first review your approach - kiyanwang
https://blog.timmeey.de/performance-issues-blame-yourself-first-blame-the-language-later/
======
jcbeard
tldr should have been up front: "before you rewrite an algorithm from your
favorite high-level language to C, check whether the problem really is in the
language or not"

In other words, concentrate on algorithm, good code, and learning which
library functions are available (which are probably written in C/C++). Good
advice for anybody. Conversely, just because it's written in Fortran/C/C++
doesn't mean it's optimal. Same rules apply.

